# Problema con amplificador Pioneer GM-X702



## Ilidan (Sep 14, 2011)

Hola amigos... tengo este amplificador para auto pioneer de 150W RMS, el problema es que luego de un tiempo de uso, deja de sonar... pero al tocar la entrada vuelve a sonar, yo supongo que se debe a algún falso contacto. Lo desarme pare verificar y aparentemente esta todo bien, otro problema que tengo es que no se como alimentarlo para hacer pruebas... si alguien me puede decir como hacer esto, se lo agradecería mucho 

*adjunto el manual del equipo (diagrama de conexión, circuito, etc) Ver el archivo adjunto Pioneer-GMX702 caramp.part1.rar

Ver el archivo adjunto Pioneer-GMX702 caramp.part2.rar


----------



## RaFFa (Sep 14, 2011)

Hola, primero te diria que para hacer pruebas en tu casa, lo mas comun que puedes usar es una fuente de pc que tiene una salida de +12V y los amperios necesarios para poder usar y probar esa etapa de potencia. Y con respecto al problema que tienes te diria que repasaras todas las soldaduras de la entrada y revises los condensadores electroliticos. Un saludo.


----------



## Ilidan (Sep 15, 2011)

ok muchas gracias por responder, seguiré tu consejo


----------



## Ilidan (Sep 20, 2011)

hola otra vez... eh probado el amplificador y pude notar que el problema es que al meter una señal de audio se activa un relé que apaga el amplificador y lo vuelve a encender luego de algunos segundos y lo vuelve a apagar... es posible que esto se deba a un fallo de los transistores de potencia? gracias de antemano


----------



## RaFFa (Sep 21, 2011)

hola, funcionan todos los canales de la etapa de potencia?, de ser la respuesta si, te diria que miraras la fuente de alimentacion, puede ser un problema de realimentacion, de ser la respuesta que no, chequea al completo todos los transistores de potencia de las etapas. un saludo


----------



## Ilidan (Sep 27, 2011)

ya solucione el problema.. se debía a que muchas de las soldaduras estaban deterioradas provocando falsos contactos, de cualquier manera muchas gracias RaFFa por tu ayuda


----------

